# What size dressage girth?



## sidesaddlegirl (13 November 2008)

What size short dressage girth do I need for a 16hh TB mare who usually takes a 50"- 52" in normal long girths? 

I've only ever had saddles which needed long girths so not sure what size to get with the short ones.


----------



## CastleMouse (13 November 2008)

You usually halve your horse's regular girth size and add on 2" - So you should buy a 28" girth for your mare.


----------



## merlinsquest (13 November 2008)

Oooooh I never knew that!!!

I am impressed CM...... easy to do I know, but i am still impressed.

Shame merlin doesnt need one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so its another useless fact to store in my brain!!!!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (13 November 2008)

Ooo, thank you! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 LOL, my saddle came with a 20" girth (bought it used from Ebay) and I thought it looked rather small for a 16 hander so just wanted to check before I used it!

Looks like a 28" girth is something else I have to add to my growing list of stuff I need..


----------



## kickandshout (14 November 2008)

oooh you clever person !!    
	
	
		
		
	


	




I didn't know that it, pity it would've saved me the bother of trying several sizes before finding the right one and yes the size i needed fits your theory


----------



## Hollycat (14 November 2008)

I would try the 20" girth first before you buy one!  I have a 26" and its big - fits a 17.1 chunky warmblood and it is really too big for my 16.3 warmblood (who is very refined with long legs so not deep in the girth). I am using a 20" on her which is a little small but not much. It depends on your dressage saddle too - I have one which has long flaps (as I have long legs) and the 26" is too long - almost comes up to the flaps! The shorter flaped one the 26" fits a bit better but still a bit big.  Hope that helps!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (14 November 2008)

I tried the 20" on her yesterday but I couldn't even get it anywhere near my billet straps and I had it buckled on the last hole too! I have a Wintec 500 Dressage so maybe they don't have as long straps as other dressage saddles do. 
I bought a nice Jeffries one this afternoon and am going to try it tomorrow before my lesson! LOL, if not, my tack shop will take it back and exchange it for a 26" one.


----------



## zoon (14 November 2008)

stick the saddle on her back and get a tape measure if really unsure


----------



## Hollycat (14 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I tried the 20" on her yesterday but I couldn't even get it anywhere near my billet straps and I had it buckled on the last hole too! I have a Wintec 500 Dressage so maybe they don't have as long straps as other dressage saddles do. 
I bought a nice Jeffries one this afternoon and am going to try it tomorrow before my lesson! LOL, if not, my tack shop will take it back and exchange it for a 26" one. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

If its a wintec then yes, they are a bit shorter.  I had to use a 28" for the 17.1 warmblood when he had a wintec but went down to 26" when he had a WOW - which had longer flaps for my legs too.  Good luck and have a fab lesson with your new saddle


----------

